# Derelict House - near Fortrose, Scotland



## communist daughter (Apr 20, 2008)

We spotted this place on the way back from an unsuccessful trip to try and explore the house of the last man to die in a duel in england. 







The whole place was littered with leaflets on how to deal with having tapeworms, cross-species tapeworms and sheep tapeworms. I really didn't want to touch anything....






the kitchenette!






the bedroom, complete with bisto....
















and finally the car out back...


----------



## maden_2 (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that an old army jeep out back?

Dont think i would have touched anything either, looks well manky in there!


----------



## lost (Apr 20, 2008)

Series 1 Land Rover I reckon.
Get any pictures of the tapeworm leaflets?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 20, 2008)

maden_2 said:


> Is that an old army jeep out back?
> 
> Dont think i would have touched anything either, looks well manky in there!





lost said:


> Series 1 Land Rover I reckon.
> Get any pictures of the tapeworm leaflets?



Yep its a Landrover. A Willis Jeep would be LHD


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous old house. Not too keen on the trashed interior (apart from the fireplace!  ), but the building itself is great. Nice photos.


----------



## madmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Loving the fireplace- although not so sure about the toilet


----------



## wolfism (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one – the fishscale slates and panelled windows on the porch are very "cute"! The interior looks a bit wasted, but not as much as the Land Rover – which looks like a Series 1, as Lost says. Probably still an old 2.0 petrol engine under the bonnet.


----------



## Bryag (May 1, 2008)

This is a most unusual find. Property prices on the Black Isle and in particular Fortrose are at a premium. It is strange that this house has not been renovated. It would fetch a tidy sum at the moment!


----------



## zimbob (May 1, 2008)

I know this place - there's a load of elderly landys and a couple of Army trucks rotting away at the back of place, as it borders a garage premises.

Looks well skanky inside though...


----------



## Mr Sam (May 3, 2008)

poor old land rover


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, nice looking house (On the outside anyway!)


----------

